# The end of an era. Trinity Tech Talk shut down.



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

http://techtalk.teamtrinity.com/tt/

I guess the days of Modified Dust Busters are over. 

I used to love TTT.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Gary, that was a week or more ago. Its old news now.  It does suck though.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

nik77356 said:


> Gary, that was a week or more ago. Its old news now.  It does suck though.


Last time I checked in was Christmas and it was still there. Of course, I have been checking in now and then over the years to do see how Ernie and the crew were doing and noticed a gradual decline in activity over there.

I have many fond memories of that site and made alot of friends there along the way.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Biff, you are aware there's no more Team Trinity too right?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

cjtamu said:


> Biff, you are aware there's no more Team Trinity too right?


No, I didnt! Sales must be way down.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

They merged with Epic, it's now Team Epic. Moved everything to FL.


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

Trinity is a joke. I remember this ad they put in car action to protect their brushed motor business. Apparently brushless stuff is a myth...


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

I had some bad dealings with team trinity and was not to fond of them. It took me 8 months to get my item back from them after some major run arounds. There was some major customer service issues with that company for many years. Seems to have been a wide spread issue to as people from all over the country on many different forums would discuss it. 

I am sure " back in the day" when Gary was a part of them they were awesome but I think their head got to big and thought they could treat customers poorly and that there would be 20 more to take 1 customers place. That did not turn out to be the case and this is what has evolved.


This is all based on my one long drawn out bad experience with them. Not the case for everyone but there were a lot of people that had the same poor experience I did. Too bad to as many of their products were good quality but you can only tick off so many people before word of mouth bites you in the butt.

Gary you will alway have your memories of the good day with them.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

I will say that Chad Phillips has been excellent to deal with on my Extech engine. And the engine has been great, other than carb air leak around 3 gallons (Sirio based, who woulda thunk ha ha ha?), easy fix. Absolutely love the engine, bast one I've ever run. But, it has 5 gallons through it now and will be needing squeeze in the near future and I'd like to replace the rod then also. There's the rub, nobody seems to have one. That's the issue I've seen most often and heard from other people. Hopefully with the Epic merger I'll be able to find the rod when I need to replace.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Electric motor wise, after Big Jim passed away most of the motor building abilities and secrets died with him. Sure, they had a good portion of what Jim knew, but nothing in R&D to keep coming up with a better design and build. Big Jim did a TON to move Trinity forward with his consulting and if he would have still been around I would not be surprised to see more from the brushed side.

PD2


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

katjim00 said:


> I had some bad dealings with team trinity and was not to fond of them. It took me 8 months to get my item back from them after some major run arounds. There was some major customer service issues with that company for many years. Seems to have been a wide spread issue to as people from all over the country on many different forums would discuss it.
> 
> I am sure " back in the day" when Gary was a part of them they were awesome but I think their head got to big and thought they could treat customers poorly and that there would be 20 more to take 1 customers place. That did not turn out to be the case and this is what has evolved.
> 
> ...


Back then in the BRT days, the last thing they wanted to do was pizz any of us off. Ernie has a very large ego, but he knew we was responsible for selling alot of Trinity products, but the BRT came first. I had several people E Mail me with problems and all I had to do was E Mail Ernie, and it was taken care of.

I think your right though, his head got too big.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

PD2 said:


> Electric motor wise, after Big Jim passed away most of the motor building abilities and secrets died with him. Sure, they had a good portion of what Jim knew, but nothing in R&D to keep coming up with a better design and build. Big Jim did a TON to move Trinity forward with his consulting and if he would have still been around I would not be surprised to see more from the brushed side.
> 
> PD2


Jim was a great guy. He turned me on to some of his tricks and in turn, I designed the diaganol cut brush for him, and they actually marketed it.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I was just flashing back. When I first got sponsored, I decided to get a new car so I sold my Losi and picked up an AE B3. I tricked that car out to the max. I eleminated the slipper clutch and ran a direct drive. I narrowed all the tranny gears and ran plastic outdrives. I took 1 1/2 oz of rotating mass just out of the tranny. Every single screw was Ti and the batterys I had were the same as Kinwald and Francis were running. My stock motors were stupid fast. lol, some of you may remember!

That buggy would wheelie over backwards at Performance Raceway, with slicks! A stock buggy that would wheelie. That car was stupid fast!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Nick, I was looking at that as Trinity ran, I remember it. Even though they meant it as a slam on BL, everything they said is basically true. You have sintered rotors and non-sintered, batteries still matter, some speedos are better than others, BL motors fail, and pros still have access to equipment you and I can't get. The only thing they said that wasn't true was that races will be decided by who has the fastest motor out of the box. That's never been true whether it was brushed or BL.

Edit: And who is this Biff guy that keeps chiming in? Did they actually even HAVE electric cars back when he used to race? I though it was all candle powered sail cars back then.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)




----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*UH*

 I'll Double that. BRT#26


----------

